# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  Antigua minicentral hidroelectrica del chorro (sierra sur de jaen)

## camel

Hola de nuevo os dejo unas imagenes de una vieja minicentral en un precioso enclave y aspero lugar.
Justo en la central se unen los rios Susana y Corteses formando el rio Grandeo Viboras que ceden sus aguas al embalse de las Viboras.
Espero que os guste el resto del report aquí: http://sierradelronquio.blogspot.com...a-central.html

----------


## FEDE

Muchas gracias Camel por las fotos, otro bonito lugar de nuestra geografía que al igual que otros muchos lugares que nos has enseñado también tiene su encanto y belleza.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias Camel por el reportaje, el tiempo no pasa en Valde.

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Camel, por enseñarnos éste lugar tan siniestro... Que mal veo yo unas ruinas entre esas aguas tan cristalinas!!!
Un abrazo.

----------

